# Need large, portable generator reccomendations



## Keeter1911 (Oct 15, 2021)

I know absolutely nothing about generators as house power. I would appreciate recommendations for a generator that will run a 5 ton central ac, 2 refrigerators, and 2 freezers along with a few lights. I would like something on wheels as we are only planning on staying in this house a couple of more years. I would also like to use the generator to occasionally run a Lincoln AC 225 Arc Welder at Deer Camp (not at same time as house). Budget is $3,000.00 for generator, transfer switch, and associated equipment. Can it be done with a portable generator?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It can be done, though ~$4000 is more realistic If you need to hire an electrician. If you are doing the work yourself you might be able to hit your budget but depends on how cheap of a generator you select. 

Interlock on your panel, 50 amp inlet, Microair soft start on the AC, and a true 10,000 watt generator should handle a 5ton without issue.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

You could parallel two inverter generators like drmerdp has done in this thread with his two Hondas, but that would exceed your budget:








Got a second EU7000, more work to be done.


Hey, so I pulled the trigger on a second EU7000. Both units fit nicely in the enclosure I built last year. I have 6 gauge cable running from my inlet box. But need to update other parts of the system. I want to feel out some options and get some opinions. 1. Inlet box.… Got to install a 50amp...




www.powerequipmentforum.com





Other brands can parallel their 240 inverters but I don't own any brand other than Honda so I can't recommend them.

I agree with drmerdp...put a soft starter on your HVAC unit like the EasyStart 368 and it should work assuming you have enough power (~10kw).

A single, larger non-inverter generator sufficient to power a 5 ton AC is going to be very loud and not very fuel efficient, but they do exist:


----------



## Keeter1911 (Oct 15, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> It can be done, though ~$4000 is more realistic If you need to hire an electrician. If you are doing the work yourself you might be able to hit your budget but depends on how cheap of a generator you select.
> 
> Interlock on your panel, 50 amp inlet, Microair soft start on the AC, and a true 10,000 watt generator should handle a 5ton without issue.


Thanks! One of my good friends is a master electrician and he is willing to help out with the actual wiring. He is the one who told me that $3K would be his best guess. He does not know much about which generators are of better quality than others. He has a 10,000/8,000 Duel Fuel from Tractor Supply that he runs his stuff with but his AC is only 2 tons and he only has a refrigerator and a chest freezer to power in an emergency on top of that. I forgot to mention that I also have natural gas. It would be nice to have something that runs on Gas, Propane and Natural Gas. Is that also possible? I can up my budget a bit if necessary. I just want reliability ad flexibility.


----------



## Keeter1911 (Oct 15, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> You could parallel two inverter generators like drmerdp has done in this thread with his two Hondas, but that would exceed your budget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I had not thought about having 2 Generators in series. I may have to up the budget quite a bit, but that is certainly a consideration.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

There is a big selection of generators out there that produce 10k+ running watts, especially in that budget range. It may boil down to what features you want, such as remote start, multi-fuel ready, digital displays, that sort of thing.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the welder is going to suck a lot of juice...
most are 30-40 amps at 240 vac...
unless it is an suitcase inverter welder... some of those can run on 120 vac on stick mode.
i have one here that will run on 4000 watts. and still run an led work light.

i bet you are at $7k on the cheap to get a better low cost unit and all the trimmings...
all the little stuff adds up for sure!

unless you are doing all the labor your self or the buddies all chipping in.


----------



## Keeter1911 (Oct 15, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> There is a big selection of generators out there that produce 10k+ running watts, especially in that budget range. It may boil down to what features you want, such as remote start, multi-fuel ready, digital displays, that sort of thing.


Thanks! I am just learning about multi fuel generators. I had no idea that there were such things as tri-fuel which would be good as I have natural gas here at the house. I also have several 40 pound propane tanks. And I rotate in and out 100 gallons of fuel in 20-5 gallon cans on a regular basis.


iowagold said:


> the welder is going to suck a lot of juice...
> most are 30-40 amps at 240 vac...
> unless it is an suitcase inverter welder... some of those can run on 120 vac on stick mode.
> i have one here that will run on 4000 watts. and still run an led work light.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. The only thing fress is the electrician's time. I may just have to do it the old fashioned way lol! When I lived in Corpus Christi, I had a 5,000 peak watt and I forget what the running watts were, 7.500 BTU Air Conditioner and a small refrigerator set up which I would install in the in my master bedroom for creature comforts during a power outage and would run another extension cord to my regular refrigerator. Only had to use this setup twice during extended power outages, , but it worked. I am now thinking a tri fuel as I have natural gas. If I run 2 refriderators and 2 freezers along with a window unit, I might could get by...


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

My generator powers the whole house with the exception of the 4-ton HVAC unit. I do have an efficient 15k BTU mini-split in the basement, so if we lose power and it's hot we're either in the pool or we're in the basement. We'll sleep down there on a pull-out couch/bed at night if power is still out. The house only uses about 3kw, even with the AC and pool pump running, and we have 2 refrigerators and two freezers. Mostly gas appliances though.

If you leave the main HVAC out of your plan, you could probably easily get by with a single 240V inverter unit. You're probably out of luck on using the arc welder with an inverter unit in the 5-7k range though, since they only output up to 30A at 240V.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> My generator powers the whole house with the exception of the 4-ton HVAC unit. I do have an efficient 15k BTU mini-split in the basement, so if we lose power and it's hot we're either in the pool or we're in the basement. We'll sleep down there on a pull-out couch/bed at night if power is still out. The house only uses about 3kw, even with the AC and pool pump running, and we have 2 refrigerators and two freezers. Mostly gas appliances though.
> 
> If you leave the main HVAC out of your plan, you could probably easily get by with a single 240V inverter unit. You're probably out of luck on using the arc welder with an inverter unit in the 5-7k range though, since they only output up to 30A at 240V.


That's a good point. I was going to recommend the Wen 8750 watt inverter, but it maxes out at 30 amps.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Browse Deweb said:


> My generator powers the whole house with the exception of the 4-ton HVAC unit.


So why do you not have an easy start on your AC unit?
That is my next project.
My 16 KW generac starts the 4 ton unit I have, but it needs some help.
I am in the process of putting one on an AC unit on a camper in the next few weeks for a friend.


----------



## Keeter1911 (Oct 15, 2021)

ToolLover said:


> So why do you not have an easy start on your AC unit?
> That is my next project.
> My 16 KW generac starts the 4 ton unit I have, but it needs some help.
> I am in the process of putting one on an AC unit on a camper in the next few weeks for a friend.


Thanks for the reply. Is did not know there was such a thing as an easy start until today when I joined this forum. I am learning though. That is a great idea.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

ToolLover said:


> So why do you not have an easy start on your AC unit?
> That is my next project.
> My 16 KW generac starts the 4 ton unit I have, but it needs some help.
> I am in the process of putting one on an AC unit on a camper in the next few weeks for a friend.


I have an EasyStart 368 on my 4 ton HVAC but since I have a TXV instead of a piston, the inrush current reduction is not as large. I have decided not to try to run the main HVAC on my Honda since it could potentially cause damage to both the condensing unit and the generator. If I had a second EU7000is running in parallel, I could easily run the HVAC unit.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

How about a welding machine/generator combo unit?


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

I have this. Powerhorse Generator — 27,000 Surge Watts, 18,000 Rated Watts, Electric Start | Northern Tool Price has went up since I purchased it. Loud, so will have to build a quiet box/shed. I added a tri-fuel conversion kit from U.S Carb.


Keeter1911 said:


> I know absolutely nothing about generators as house power. I would appreciate recommendations for a generator that will run a 5 ton central ac, 2 refrigerators, and 2 freezers along with a few lights. I would like something on wheels as we are only planning on staying in this house a couple of more years. I would also like to use the generator to occasionally run a Lincoln AC 225 Arc Welder at Deer Camp (not at same time as house). Budget is $3,000.00 for generator, transfer switch, and associated equipment. Can it be done with a portable generator?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 You may be able to do it with a Powerhorse 13000 watt starting generator. Low distortion. Powerhorse Portable Generator 13,000 Surge Watts, 10,000 Rated Watts, Electric Start | Northern Tool . Over you budget but the one I have but it will do what you want Powerhorse Generator — 27,000 Surge Watts, 18,000 Rated Watts, Electric Start | Northern Tool Forget about inverter generators, great tech but not suitable for your application. Conventional generators are of course loud. Have to put it in some type of shed or enclosure.


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

I think you can easily accomplish this with your budget. 
Duromax xp13000eh generator - very popular and big enough to cover your needs. They occaionally go on sale otherwise it's $1499 on amazon. I suggest buying on amazon because if you have a problem their return policy is great. Otherwise most places will direct you to deal with the manufacturer which I can't imagine is as easy as amazon dropping off another generator (I actually had to do this once).
Make sure you opt for 50amp inlet. I originally did a 30 amp a few years ago then upgraded my generator and had to do the wiring all over again. I would also suggest an interlock over a transfer switch. You're limited to a finite number of circuits to run on a transfer switch whereas on an interlock you've got your whole panel available to you. Just don't overload your generator! While the soft start for the AC is nice to have, I would prioritize that last if the budget doesn't allow for it. You've got a 50/50 shot of your unit starting up without it (mine does) and you can always add that later. You want to get the generator and the inlet done asap so you're at least able to get by in an outage as opposed to putting the whole project off. 

One other thing of note: 
If you plan to convert your generator to Natural gas the duromax xp13000 is relatively easy. The 12000 which I have is great except in that generator the airbox butts up against the frame when you convert it, a lot more work! There are so many good options in the $1200-$1500 generators good luck!


----------



## Columbotrek (11 mo ago)

Keeter1911 said:


> I know absolutely nothing about generators as house power. I would appreciate recommendations for a generator that will run a 5 ton central ac, 2 refrigerators, and 2 freezers along with a few lights. I would like something on wheels as we are only planning on staying in this house a couple of more years. I would also like to use the generator to occasionally run a Lincoln AC 225 Arc Welder at Deer Camp (not at same time as house). Budget is $3,000.00 for generator, transfer switch, and associated equipment. Can it be done with a portable generator?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


When I got a $14,000 quote for a Generac whole house standby system, I came up with another solution. Westinghouse 9500DF, Reliance ProTran2, Surge protection, Power Cord, 3 30LB propane tanks, 1" EMT pipe, connectors, and a kit of various things like a hole saw, foot long 1/4" drill bit, and stuff. About $2,300 for the works. I did my own electrical. Credit to the Electrical Contractor who raised me. Its not automatic, and I can not power every circuit in the house, but there is enough of the house supported to provide a respectable level of comfort.









Including my 3 Ton HVAC which I tested but have not had a call to operate long term yet. All the hard work is done now, I could roll in any suitable Generator and plug in. Takes me about 5 to 10 minutes to hook up, start, and transfer the loads. I ought to say without the AC this house could get by on a 3500 watt easy. Less with some active power management on my part.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

^ That is true. The bulk of my generator capacity is to support a couple of mini-split A/Cs. They are the inverter types so thank goodness I didn't need to factor in any starting amps. It's a measly 5kW gen head, but without the A/Cs, I can probably make do with a 2.5-3.5kW generator. 

This may sound funny but I also had to consider the physical size so it would fit through my balcony door. With the model I got, it left less than an inch of clearance. The wheel kit had to be installed after it got through the door.

Maybe one day, I can trade it up for an inverter generator of the same or bigger capacity. It's unlikely going to be a Honda, but regardless, it will be a step up from the current conventional genny. One thing I didn't quite consider was fuel consumption. Well, there's always a next time.


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

Bulldogger said:


> I have this. Powerhorse Generator — 27,000 Surge Watts, 18,000 Rated Watts, Electric Start | Northern Tool Price has went up since I purchased it. Loud, so will have to build a quiet box/shed. I added a tri-fuel conversion kit from U.S Carb.
> You may be able to do it with a Powerhorse 13000 watt starting generator. Low distortion. Powerhorse Portable Generator 13,000 Surge Watts, 10,000 Rated Watts, Electric Start | Northern Tool . Over you budget but the one I have but it will do what you want Powerhorse Generator — 27,000 Surge Watts, 18,000 Rated Watts, Electric Start | Northern Tool Forget about inverter generators, great tech but not suitable for your application. Conventional generators are of course loud. Have to put it in some type of shed or enclosure.


wow have you tried running that beast on natural gas? That's gotta burn through a ton of NG! I know when I stepped up from a 9500 running watt to 12000 I had to upsize a few connectors to get it to run on the larger motor


----------



## mjbenjamin980 (11 mo ago)

Try Champion3400-Watt Dual Fuel generator


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

Columbotrek said:


> When I got a $14,000 quote for a Generac whole house standby system, I came up with another solution. Westinghouse 9500DF, Reliance ProTran2, Surge protection, Power Cord, 3 30LB propane tanks, 1" EMT pipe, connectors, and a kit of various things like a hole saw, foot long 1/4" drill bit, and stuff. About $2,300 for the works. I did my own electrical. Credit to the Electrical Contractor who raised me. Its not automatic, and I can not power every circuit in the house, but there is enough of the house supported to provide a respectable level of comfort.
> View attachment 11152
> 
> 
> Including my 3 Ton HVAC which I tested but have not had a call to operate long term yet. All the hard work is done now, I could roll in any suitable Generator and plug in. Takes me about 5 to 10 minutes to hook up, start, and transfer the loads. I ought to say without the AC this house could get by on a 3500 watt easy. Less with some active power management on my part.


 Looks great! I would get two 100 pound tanks. That would give you at least two days at 75% load.


----------

